# What Is Up With The Weather



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man it seems like every thunderstorm we have had 
We are getting hail from penny size up to quarter size








We just had penny size about an hour ago the road was completely white

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Blame it on AlGore - he caused the global warming when he invented the internet... must be his fault.









We had a cooler than normal Spring and so far a cooler than normal Summer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It feels like Florida in Southern California...we had thunder, lightning and rain here the other night. We live very close to the beach but I have had the AC going in the house almost non stop for the last 2 weeks. It's been mid 80's with very high humidity


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know Don, but it makes you wonder









Tami


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have had mid 60's, cloudy, slight wind, a few showers. Weather reports are for the low 70's







by the end of the week. Summer in Alaska is a good thing, ya'all come!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here on the east coast we have had two weeks 90 or better yesterday and today 100 and A/C Running I hate to see this moths bill















P.S.Hey akdream Alaska seems the place to be send it this way


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

akdream said:


> We have had mid 60's, cloudy, slight wind, a few showers. Weather reports are for the low 70's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm that sounds like winter in florida


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Blame it on AlGore - he caused the global warming when he invented the internet... must be his fault.


LOL.

I couldn't believe North Dakata was over 100 degrees.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> I don't know Don, but it makes you wonder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Tami
just about a 110 deg. and humid
Then thunderstorms w/ hail









Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No rain here. We did get some sprinkles last week. But we are d-r-y.

And this is the third day above the century mark. Hot stuff.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> It feels like Florida in Southern California...we had thunder, lightning and rain here the other night. We live very close to the beach but I have had the AC going in the house almost non stop for the last 2 weeks. It's been mid 80's with very high humidity


Mid 80's???? That's a cold snap here!

As for humidity, we slice it with a knife and make sandwiches.

Dan


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

It's JULY!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm IN Florida.....a/c has been on for the past 3 months....100 is normal and humidity was invented here LOL rain cools it off a bit but sure puts a damper on riding


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

It's been extremely hot around here. 106-108 with the heat index at 111-114 for the last 8 days. No rain, we are behind 14" for the year.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We've been near 100 the last few days, with heat indexes near 110. Pretty much a normal July. It was really dry in June, so water levels are low, and gardens are not doing too well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Sorry to hear about the weather but for some reason...I have been camping with no rain









Daytime - 27 - 31 degrees C
Night time 21 - 23 degrees C

I couldn't ask for any better. (touch wood)

Y-Guy

Love your answer.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We had a cooler than normal Spring and so far a cooler than normal Summer.


That surprises me, Steve! We are having a much hotter than normal summer over here on the west side of the Cascades. In fact, they are talking about the possibility of approaching or even topping the all time record temperature of 107 in Portland this weekend.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> That surprises me, Steve! We are having a much hotter than normal summer over here on the west side of the Cascades. In fact, they are talking about the possibility of approaching or even topping the all time record temperature of 107 in Portland this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world Doug.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We had a cooler than normal Spring and so far a cooler than normal Summer.


That surprises me, Steve! We are having a much hotter than normal summer over here on the west side of the Cascades. In fact, they are talking about the possibility of approaching or even topping the all time record temperature of 107 in Portland this weekend.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug I was at a buddies place on Sunday
We were leaving and I started the TV and happened o look up at the temp and it said 106 deg









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> We have had mid 60's, cloudy, slight wind, a few showers. Weather reports are for the low 70's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm that sounds like winter in florida








[/quote]

Your right Lee ...it does! It was 110 at my aunts farm in Missouri today and 83 on my back porch. Hooray for ocean breezes!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> We have had mid 60's, cloudy, slight wind, a few showers. Weather reports are for the low 70's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm that sounds like winter in florida








[/quote]

Your right Lee ...it does! It was 110 at my aunts farm in Missouri today and 83 on my back porch. Hooray for ocean breezes!!!
[/quote]

I wish we had an ocean breeze that would be nice

Don


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

HootBob said:


> We have had mid 60's, cloudy, slight wind, a few showers. Weather reports are for the low 70's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm that sounds like winter in florida








[/quote]

Your right Lee ...it does! It was 110 at my aunts farm in Missouri today and 83 on my back porch. Hooray for ocean breezes!!!
[/quote]

I wish we had an ocean breeze that would be nice

Don
[/quote]
Ocean Breeze, Sea breeze, Pina Colada, anything would do right now.
You ever get so miserable sick you want to drink to fall asleep. (can you tell we ran out of Nyquil)
I have one of those annoying summer colds right now. The heat is bothering me, the rain is bothering me, EVERYTHING is bothering me.

I'll just blame the weather, take my 'medicine' and hope to stay awake at work in the morning. Even if the weather stinks!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

FridayYet? said:


> Ocean Breeze, Sea breeze, Pina Colada, anything would do right now.
> You ever get so miserable sick you want to drink to fall asleep. (can you tell we ran out of Nyquil)
> I have one of those annoying summer colds right now. The heat is bothering me, the rain is bothering me, EVERYTHING is bothering me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are under the weather hope you feel better real soon

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I wish we had an ocean breeze that would be nice


At 106b degrees, Don, I bet you do!








Wow! Weren't you flooding a week ago?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wish we had an ocean breeze that would be nice


At 106b degrees, Don, I bet you do!








Wow! Weren't you flooding a week ago?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

2 weeks ago Doug









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK! It's 98 degrees in the shade here today!







does that qualify as hot yet???

What's your temp today?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some more rain last night it poured and some more today this stink

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man what I would do to have a thunder storm here. All we ever get is HOT. It is 109 right now and they say 110 tomorrow. We are heading out for the mountians tomorrow so it will be a little cooler like 90. I'm so sick of sunshine and the heat sure wish we could get some real weather here.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

110 down in Morgan Hill today. I need beach.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scrib said:


> 110 down in Morgan Hill today. I need beach.


My sister lives kind of near you in Portola Valley...it looks hot there too at 100 degrees








You should head for the beach! There's always tomorrow









Now we're having some big weird black cloud overhead, looks like it'll rain any minute


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrib said:


> 110 down in Morgan Hill today. I need beach.


Now it 111 and the AC is having a hard time keeping it down


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Geez, its been beautiful here in CT (after the rains finally stopped). I think summer just started this past week. We were in NH and it was even nicer. It was hot a couple of days but then it got cooler ( in the NH mountains). It was hot here when we got home yesterday, but nothing unusual for summer. Then the rains came due to the tropical depression aftermath. Actually, we've wondered if summer was ever going to come in CT. Maybe its global colding!!


----------

